# Match of the Day!



## kkatherine (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi

I'm going to be moving to Hong Kong soon and to keep up with the footie, I would really like to know if anyone has managed to register or found a website online that allows them to watch match of the day, or any football games played.

I know there is local NOW TV etc which I can register to, but I'll miss the live shows at 3am and the commentating is in Chinese.

Any reccommended websites or services I can register too would be great.

P.S. my aim is to re-watch the 90min game, not just the highlights 

Cheers everyone

katherine


----------

